# Service Engine Soon Light On- Code P0350



## freelivin1327 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, my service engine soon light is on & I need to fix it so I can get it inspected. I had NAPA run the code and it was P0350 which is possible faulty ignition coil (I checked & switched them around and light is still on) or faulty harness/connection (they look good) or faulty engine control module (where is that located on my 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8L?) Is there anywhere else I need to check? Might have to take it somewhere to fix


----------

